# not good flatties



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

hope yall are having a better flatfish season than me & wifey. went 3x seen 1 undersize on 2 trips didnt see 1 on third at all. last night got 2 seen 4 undersize looks like it my be the worst year ever over here in MS. is it any better over there


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

This year has been pretty decent overall for me here in the Panhandle.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

It's been off and on here, have had to work hard on several nights this year. What area of MS are you gigging?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

i'm in the pass christian -bay st. louis area.looks like it may be my worst year in the last 5


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

spearfisher59 said:


> i'm in the pass christian -bay st. louis area.looks like it may be my worst year in the last 5


I don't know a whole lot about that area, but based on NOAA you guys have had some pretty high water temps. As this month goes on and temps cool off, I imagine things will pick up. Later this month the flounder run will be in full swing too.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

got a vacation oct. 19-27 i'm gonna try to work on them hard.cool front coming thru in a couple day may help some hope so


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Keep us posted on how you do


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

:yes:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had planned on going this weekend. Now hurricane Michael has screwed up the visibility in Mobile bay and around dauphine island.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

well i went last night so muddy couldn't see 6 feet off the banks.beautiful night wind less than 3mhr water like glass.but if u can't see them try them another night


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

This cooler weather has made for some real good nights. Once the water clears up, you guys should be in for a good time in the near future.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

2" of rain over here today 20 mph ese wind going to be a few days for sure. sitting on ready can't wait


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

got to put flounder blood on the boat tonight finally. water was dirty but put 7 in the boat 18''to 21" and seen 2 under size in about a 1 1/2 hr. getting better


----------

